# Blc. Ports of Paradise ‘Emerald Isle’ FCC/AOS



## southernbelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Seems like this has been in spike forever. Glad to finally see the flowers.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 5, 2020)

You have one of the better mericlones! Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2020)

I remember years ago when these cost the earth. I think they came from Stewarts?


----------



## tomp (Jul 6, 2020)

Nicely done! I love green Cattleyas. The AOS had a webinar on green cats about a year ago. The presenter was, I believe, from New Mexico. It was very informative. The webinar should be archived.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 6, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You have one of the better mericlones! Well done!


Thanks, but I have to thank Jerry Fischer. It came from Orchid’s Ltd. and was not in bloom when I bought it, it was just beginning to spike.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 6, 2020)

tomp said:


> Nicely done! I love green Cattleyas. The AOS had a webinar on green cats about a year ago. The presenter was, I believe, from New Mexico. It was very informative. The webinar should be archived.


Thanks Tom, I’ll look it up.


----------



## setaylien (Jul 7, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Seems like this has been in spike forever. Glad to finally see the flowers. View attachment 21137
> View attachment 21138


I'd have to agree with Dr. Leslie, a good mericlone in this case. I remember when blooming size plants of Blc. Ports of Paradise first came out: the clone 'GGG' was offered by Fort Caroline Orchids for $600.00 USD. 'Emerald Isle' is arguably just as good. The flowers are about 6 " across if not larger. The plants are also standard catts and quite large. That's why many people no longer grow them: shortness of space. But they are impressive!


----------



## tomp (Jul 8, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Thanks Tom, I’ll look it up.


The webinar on green Cattleyas is “Green with Envy “ by Ron Midgett, done on 8 May 2018. It is in AOS webinar archive.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 8, 2020)

setaylien said:


> I'd have to agree with Dr. Leslie, a good mericlone in this case. I remember when blooming size plants of Blc. Ports of Paradise first came out: the clone 'GGG' was offered by Fort Caroline Orchids for $600.00 USD. 'Emerald Isle' is arguably just as good. The flowers are about 6 " across if not larger. The plants are also standard catts and quite large. That's why many people no longer grow them.


The flower is 6” across. It has a deliciously sweet fragrance in the afternoon. Mine came from Orchids Ltd for $75 if I remember. They are on his website now for $85.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2020)

Thats the one Im thinking of GGG. Extortionary pricing at the time.


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 9, 2020)

tomp said:


> Nicely done! I love green Cattleyas. The AOS had a webinar on green cats about a year ago. The presenter was, I believe, from New Mexico. It was very informative. The webinar should be archived.



Thanks so much tomp for mentioning that. I wouldn't have known about this otherwise! I just did a search. The webinar is certainly available! At:

*Click Here*

Awesome video!!! Wow ...... Rlc. Xanthette 'Chartreuse' is a beauty.


----------

